# Best supermarket bean, if you had too...



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

My Rave fudge is only 5 days old and my Lavazza from gift set is a little unpleasant to my taste.

So I'm off to Waitrose in a bit, any recommendations on what might be ok to tide me over of a couple of days?

Ta


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> My Rave fudge is only 5 days old and my Lavazza from gift set is a little unpleasant to my taste.
> 
> So I'm off to Waitrose in a bit, any recommendations on what might be ok to tide me over of a couple of days?
> 
> Ta


Waitrose sell union coffee. It's generally well regarded.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Waitrose sell union coffee. It's generally well regarded.


They didn't have any whole bean union last time I was there but will look, thanks


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mellow Birds


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> My Rave fudge is only 5 days old and my Lavazza from gift set is a little unpleasant to my taste.
> 
> So I'm off to Waitrose in a bit, any recommendations on what might be ok to tide me over of a couple of days?
> 
> Ta


Use the rave now ( 5 days will still taste better than anything from waitrose ) order some more don't but beans at waitrose .......sorry bot being sarky just being honest ish . No offence meant.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Does Waitrose sell Grumpy Mule?

Union Hand-Roasted and Grumpy Mule are my go-to beans if I am caught short (on the way to a dinner where I know there is a cafetiere or similar)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Taylors Kenya Nyeri do OK in French press, or moka pot, also Union Yirgacheffe. Which Lavazzas do you have? The black bag Espresso Arabica isn't bad.

None of these are suggestions for espresso.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Use the rave now ( 5 days will still taste better than anything from waitrose ) order some more don't but beans at waitrose .......sorry bot being sarky just being honest ish . No offence meant.


Wouldn't imagine for a minute you were being sarky, no offence taken!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I've not tried the fudge but my rave signature was fine at 5 days, not at its best but still good


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Go for the Rave now, it will be at it's best after 10 days and then you will notice a MASSIVE difference.

Ian


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Think it's a bit young? It's running very fast?! Doubt there will be any left by day ten though, I think I'll order more and make sure to leave it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Think it's a bit young? It's running very fast?! Doubt there will be any left by day ten though, I think I'll order more and make sure to leave it!


Grind will be different form one bean to another , so if not adjusted may well run fast .


----------



## adz (Oct 28, 2013)

If I had to I would go for the black Lavazza as well


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Coca cola couldn't do with stale beans. Bullet to my head though I'd drink bloody instant rather than die. ;p

Seriously though union or grumpy mule.


----------



## northwestdt (Jun 8, 2013)

sadly ran out of beans and new supplier is taking ages, so ive reverted to illy beans, not too bad, even thought local bean seller is closed i was gutted like a sad schoolboy who missed the party stood outside the closed shutters in the rain, what we for for our fix, hehe

morrisons columbian can be ok, only if your desperate though


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Branston ... Heinz are too sweet for me


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sainsburys original blend fairtrade beans, "Perfect for a moka" apparently, but surprisingly delicious in a steeped brew.


----------

